# Holiday cake orders



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanksgiving is just around the corner and Due South Catering is taking holiday cake orders. Red velvet: 3 9" layers of velvety rich cake with cream cheese frosting: 20. Hummingbird cake 3 9" layers of pineapple, banana, pecans and cinnamon cake with cream cheese frosting: 23.


----------

